# Couple of BMW`s in Aerospace 303



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

1st up a Nice X5














































http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq61/stomper697/IMG_1065.jpg[img]

[img]http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq61/stomper697/IMG_1066.jpg














































Next up . a pre sale enhancement , the engine bay was thrown in . 
Again Maxolen engine cleaner was used .


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg!

Fantastic transformation, really great work.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Aerospace 303 looks very similar to AG vinyl and rubber care. Would I be correct in saying this?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow what a difference! nice job :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Both came up a treat.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking really good.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy work :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

looks amazing:argie:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice finish
Was the engine bay presure washed during the application?


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Bowler said:


> Nice finish
> Was the engine bay presure washed during the application?


No just used the garden hose . I know its safe but im always a bit wary with other peoples cars using pressure under the bonnet . I did for the underside of bonnet on the second one though .


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys . :thumb:


----------

